
Deep Learning to Break Semantic Image CAPTCHAs [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~polakis/papers/sivakorn_eurosp16.pdf
======
whorleater
For anymore interested in a slightly lighter version of the paper, it was
presented at Black-Hat Asia 2016:

Slides:
[https://www.blackhat.com/docs/asia-16/materials/asia-16-Siva...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/asia-16/materials/asia-16-Sivakorn-
Im-Not-a-Human-Breaking-the-Google-reCAPTCHA.pdf)

Notes:
[https://www.blackhat.com/docs/asia-16/materials/asia-16-Siva...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/asia-16/materials/asia-16-Sivakorn-
Im-Not-a-Human-Breaking-the-Google-reCAPTCHA-wp.pdf)

Source:
[https://www.blackhat.com/asia-16/briefings.html](https://www.blackhat.com/asia-16/briefings.html)

------
devit
These captchas are a great pain for Tor users, who are often presented with
them on all websites protected by CloudFlare.

It would be greatly appreciated if the code used for the paper were released,
even better if it's in the form of a Firefox extension and submitted to the
Tor Browser maintainers for inclusion in the default install.

~~~
whorleater
CS papers don't usually publish code, given that the code is usually research
quality (read: built for a specific hypothesis, usually hard to port and
generalize). Technically speaking the implementation for the code is given in
the paper, which means someone could definitely build it. You also don't
really want a tool like this for botters in an easily accessible form.

~~~
cyphar
This is one of the most disappointing points about research. They write code
and then don't release it as free software. Sure, it isn't "production ready"
but if you don't provide the code you wrote then someone will have to waste
time reimplementing it.

~~~
whorleater
Holding onto code gives researchers a competitive advantage over other
researchers when performing follow up papers. I'm not saying this is a good
thing, rather this is something to be aware of.

Also, the burden of proof is usually on someone to _disprove_ a paper, rather
than proving it, so having someone reimplement it (possibly in another, but
similar, manner) allows a fresh pair of eyes at the research topic.

------
dharma1
Is there an automated marketplace for solving captchas?

~~~
asdf4life
[http://www.deathbycaptcha.com/](http://www.deathbycaptcha.com/)

